# Our gang yesterday



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

OH had the camera out yesterday and so here are some pics of my gang. The kittens are 7 months now, and full of beans, and keeping my older boy on his toes. Also trying a different way of showing pics so I hope this works...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/jonescat-albums-gang-yesterday.html


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, they are gorgeous cats,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

at last some wegies, i wonder where you had all gone. lovely babies they're getting big


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, they are all gorgeous - I love the colours on Heimdall


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think the Wegie lovers are a small and select bunch on this forum compared to some of the other breeds! I did notice Cazzer is getting two more soon which will boost the numbers a bit. I will try and get a photo of Heimdall's tummy for you MCWillow, as it is a gorgeous colour - not really sure what to call it but shades of fawn I think with spots! Jenny - yes, they are getting big and Fred is going to be the biggest of the three I think.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Dont worry jonescat i will be putting pictures of my two youngest on next week, when they turn one year old


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## DENISE R (Apr 16, 2012)

They soooo cute and yes they look VERY big.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are all lovely wegies, I do have a soft spot for Heimdall though


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> they are all lovely wegies, I do have a soft spot for Heimdall though


have your got any names lined up for your babies casser?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry i mean cazzer


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> have your got any names lined up for your babies casser?


yes Jenny. It was the easiest we've ever found getting names!!! The litter are all named after Iris varieties. My two being 'Lion King' and 'Rainbow Goddess'. Their pet names are going to be Kgosi [which is South African for King] and Keshet [which is Hebrew for rainbow]. My OH was adamant their names should began with K to go along with Kalle, Kyrre, Kaisa and Karlo. I never thought he would like the names but he did!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> my two youngest next week, when they turn one year old


my Karlo and Kaisa will be two this week!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I have read all the warnings about Wegies being addictive and I am now wondering how you know you are an addict. I mean I don't think I could give them up or anything....but I don't think it's a problem, I have certainly built up a tolerance, they are taking over my life....but with you two it's at another level, I am in awe of the organisational skills of people with big cat families.

Anyway here is a picture of Heimdall's tummy, carefully combed so you can make out the spots. He was much spottier when he was a tiny kitten but they don't show so well now he's all fluffy.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he is a beautiful colour jonescat, what colour is he on his pedigree?
well because i already have four raggies two rescues and five wegies i have got to stop for a while, but yes they are addictive. i just love the way they have got on so well with the raggies, so amenable


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thankyou Jenny. He hasn't got a pedigree to look at but the plan was for his breeder to get him assessed by someone else pre-registration as his breeder thought he was a silver (mackerel) tabby but wasn't sure. Then her life seemed to go very wrong and we got kittens but not the pedigree. Still in two minds about the reasons for this after 6 years, but we weren't breeding or showing so went with it.


----------

